# cranberry marmalade response from CS



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This was the response I received from Candle science when I inquired about the cranberry marmalade being changed to "candles only". Any suggestions? I have five pounds sitting on my shelf.

Hi Peggy,

The formula itself has not changed. A few months ago our perfumer notified us that several of our fragrances contained ingredient(s) that are no longer on the approved list from IFRA (ifraorg.org) and RIFM(http://www.rifm.org/) for use in bath/body products. We updated our labels for what we had in stock and the website with this information for our customers that use these fragrances for cosmetic uses.

Thank you,

Heather
CandleScience Support


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Peggy,

I understand your concern with this recent change, we can not predict when these changes will happen or what products they will happen with. I see that you bought that fragrance in October and we were not notified (IFRA did not announce the changes) until April of this year.
It is up to you what to do with the fragrance. Perhaps you know someone who makes candles that would like to purchase the fragrance from you?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, that stinks!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay...so before April these substances were okay to use on skin but now they're not? They didn't provide any other information like what the exact substance is and what the concerns are? I'm sorry but that sounds really hokey!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Exactly. I am really put out with them because of several reasons right now. This being one of them. I would like for them to refund my $ because they have referenced what body safe is before April.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually, I believe them. They don't make the rules for what is body safe. IFRA is the International FRagrance Association, this is from their website:


> The IFRA Code of Practice is a comprehensive document that supports the IFRA commitment to provide products that are safe for use by the consumer and to the environment.
> 
> The Code of Practice applies to the manufacture and handling of all fragrance materials, for all types of applications and contains the full set of IFRA Standards. Abiding by the IFRA Code of Practice is a prerequisite for all fragrance supplier companies that are members of IFRA (either directly or through national associations). The majority of client companies (including producers of toiletries and household products) expect their fragrances to comply with IFRA Standards as set out in the Code.
> 
> ...


 (emphasis added) http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/code_of_practice_1 and on their page, the "click" sends you to a PDF document, that should list everything (I didn't read it yet). I hope that helps explain the situation better.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

One more quote from IFRA:


> The IFRA Standards form the basis for the globally accepted and recognized risk management system for the safe use of fragrance ingredients and are part of the IFRA Code of Practice. This is the self-regulating system of the industry, based on risk assessments carried out by an independent Expert Panel.
> 
> The Expert Panel is made up of renowned independent experts from the fields such as dermatology, toxicology, pathology and environmental sciences. Their role is to evaluate the data on a fragrance to see if it supports the current use level, to make sure that there is no risk for the consumer. In cases where the safety assessment does not support the current use, the Panel instructs IFRA to issue a Standard either restricting or banning a material.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

This makes no sense. How can anyone expect to be in business when at any given time some regulatory agency decides that an ingredient , here-to-for was safe and now is no longer safe? Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, from what I can tell, it is expected that even once the fragrance manufacturer is required to either reformulate or re-label (CS having done the latter in this case) that there will still be some of the previously allowed stuff out there for a time. So basically, it's probably ok to go ahead and use up the stuff and look for replacements in the meanwhile. Now, if you had so much that it would take you years to use it all, then I would sell some off to someone with complete info as to what was going on.

One more article, from a different source, that has more info: http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/10/ff_perfume/

Also, if you are on The Dish, there was a thread about this some time back, in the All About Fragrance section, with the title of Certain Ingredients Banned for Use in Fragrance that has a lot more. It's important to read through the whole thing, though, as there are explanations and corrections of misunderstandings as you go. http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=162520&hl=ifra


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong, I believe CS that the IFRA changed the rules but I think a little more information is appropriate considering Peggy bought a product from them for use in bath and body and now CS is saying it's not safe for that application anymore. If it were me I'd want to know what the now banned substance is so I could educate myself and then make an informed decision as to what to do with the FO... I think the way CS is handling it is hokey.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My guess, from the fragrance, is that there's too much eugenol (which is found in clove, for example). But I bet if you asked them what particular substance was the issue, they'd tell you.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have replied to them. I will post their response.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Peggy,

I am very sorry that the fragrance is no longer approved for skin safety. You did purchase the fragrance well in advance of IFRA making the change. I can not change that fact. We do not know the exact components that are used in the fragrance nor which are no longer approved for skin use. When you purchased that bottle it was skin safe, and up until April, it was still approved for cosmetic use. It is still up to you what you want to do with the fragrance.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

IFRA is not a US regulatory body, their members abide by their decisions to be in compliance, they are a trade organization...so unless you are a member of IFRA, or would feel guilty otherwise, you could use the fragrance.

http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/compliance_2


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> We do not know the exact components that are used in the fragrance nor which are no longer approved for skin use.


Interesting. They could find out, if they asked the manufacturer of the fragrance (which is obviously not them). And since their primary focus is candles, they probably don't really care if it's body safe.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I trying to decide if I want to deal with them or not. I purchased several scents from them. I am leaning toward finding another supplier for those scents.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck Peggy  There are several really close Cranberry Marmalades, but even duping it, it didn't come out as good. I can't afford to cut off my nose to spite my face with this one! Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not trying to be spiteful, but not knowing why it is not considered body safe makes me nervous. It could be anything, but my mind automatically imagines the worse.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just meant for myself, not that you are spiteful  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

If anyone has this scent and does not wish to use it in their soap, please pm me with a price for your unused portion. I may be interested in buying it for candle making.

Thanks

sheryl


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Sheryl- I know I have some that I will not be using. Let me see how much and I'll pm ya


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

cool...looking forward to hearing from you.

sheryl


----------

